# Weedeater dies after 2-3 minutes



## hknowles (May 4, 2008)

I have a Craftsman convertible weedeater/edger that is about 5 years old. It has always run great. Last week, while I was trimming, the engine died and would not restart. 30 minutes later, it started again, and died after 2-3 minutes. I tried it yesterday, and it started right up and then died after 2-3 minutes. I removed the air filter, which was a little dirty, and it ran 2-3 minutes and died.

Any ideas on what to check would be appreciated.

Henry


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like you might be either developing an air leak, or you might be losing spark. Next time you get a chance to use it, run it until it dies, and than check for spark


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd check your fuel line in the tank. Is the fliter stone still attached? The plastic fuel line is notorious for drying out and the filter comes off, and the line also cracks, typically right where it passes through the fuel tank. Empty the fuel out, and reach into the tank and pull out the filter/line. See if the fuel line is still pliable. Be prepared for the fact that the fuel line may break off right at the tank when you do this. If the filter is off the end of the line, you may get away with cutting the end of the hose and putting it back on. Whenever I see this, I replace the line 'cause it means the hose is drying out. At the same time, I always check the filter and make sure it isn't clogged by attaching a small piece of hose to it and trying to blow through it. You don't need the hose if you don't mind the taste of a little gas 

If all appears OK, I'd pull the carb and replace the diaphragm/gaskets. Make sure the filter screen on the inlet side of the carb is clean. (Since a gasket/diaphragm kit is only about $5, it doesn't make sense not to replace them since you've gone to the trouble already to pull it apart).

Keep us posted!


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

BTW, if you end up replacing the diaphragm and gaskets, pay attention to how they go. On the diaphragm side, the gasket goes against the carb body first, and the diaphragm goes on next, and then the outer cover. On the inlet side of the carb, the flat piece that has the two little flaps that act as check valves goes against the carb body, and then the gasket, and then the cover. (Also, the gasket/diaphragm kit will more than likely be one that is used for several carbs. That means it will come with several gaskets that won't be used and you'll just pitch those! Make sure you match up the old and new so you are using the right one! A couple of pieces in the kit are similar looking)


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i know its a long shot but do you possibly have any water in your fuel?


----------

